# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  paid with credit card for donator, connection error but transaction successful

## ChrisE12287

during credit card donator purchase, it had a connection error and said it would send an email, ive been charged but dont have access to elite forums, which is the only reason i did it and im not sure to to contact to get this confirmed and my status upgraded

----------


## bagro3

> during credit card donator purchase, it had a connection error and said it would send an email, ive been charged but dont have access to elite forums, which is the only reason i did it and im not sure to to contact to get this confirmed and my status upgraded


http://doramasmp4.me/

----------


## Zab

Are you all good now? I upgraded your account

----------

